# Nexium and breastfeeding???



## mom06 (Apr 28, 2006)

My friend was wondering if anyone takes this while breastfeeding. I hope no one gets mad, but we have both researched it(I know I am suppose to do that now before asking) and haven't found much info. Thanks


----------



## Party*of*5 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have Hale's book. What is the drug called? Nexium is a brand name. Tell me the name of the actual drug and I'll look it up, there was nothing under Nexium.


----------



## mom06 (Apr 28, 2006)

Nexium is esomeprazole magnesium. thanks.


----------



## Party*of*5 (Jun 26, 2006)

duh nevermind, there's a whole index in the back. It's Esomeprazole, it says see omerprazole for recommendations, flipping over...He rates it L2: "Safer: Drug which has been studied in a limited number of bfing women w/out an increase in adverse effects in the infant. And/or, the evidence of a demonstrated risk which is likely to follow use of this medication in a bfing woman is remote"
It says "vitually all omeprazole ingested via milk would probably be destroyed in the stomach of the infant prior to absorption"


----------



## mom06 (Apr 28, 2006)

thank you so much.


----------



## jemaco (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in... totally safe. I take protonix, which is very similar to nexium and have had no problems.


----------



## Jane Gregory (May 30, 2013)

Hey Mom06, I know this is an old post but wanted to share my two cents of advise with people who may be visiting this page in future. Most doctors are of the opinion that Nexium medicine is constrained only within the body and doesn't pass along with the breast milk. So in usual circumstances, it is safe to take. I had also recently written a blog post detailing the effects that Nexium can have on breastfeeding and pregnant women - http://www.choicechemist.com/should-pregnant-or-breastfeeding-women-consume-nexium

Hope this is useful to people searching in this regard


----------

